# Taylor Momsen macht es sich selbst



## Mandalorianer (11 Dez. 2010)

*Ich bin ein Befürworter der Masturbation"
Taylor Momsen macht es sich selbst​*

Taylor Momsen (17) ist die Meisterin der Provokation. Ihre Outfits gleichen fast immer einem Skandal und auch mit ihrer rebellische Art eckt sie oft an. Und nun liefert sie mal wieder weiteren Zündstoff.

In einem Interview mit der Zeitung The Guardian tut sie ihre Meinung zur Selbstbefriedigung kund: „Ich bin ein Befürworter der Masturbation. Hure nicht herum - lern dich erst selbst kennen“, sagt die erst 17-Jährige. Erst einmal soll jede Frau ihren Körper selbst erforschen, bevor sie mit einem Mann ins Bett geht, ist Taylor der Meinung. „Kerle machen das, Mädchen nicht. Das ist der Grund, warum Mädchen so viele schlechte Erfahrungen sammeln. Aber du kannst deinen Körper kennen, dich selbst kennen, wissen, was sich gut anfühlt. Ich glaube nicht, dass Sex etwas ist, wovor Leute Angst haben müssen. Es ist Teil der menschlichen Natur, deshalb glaube ich nicht, dass es jemanden peinlich sein sollte – speziell für Mädchen und junge Mädchen“, erklärt sie weiter.

Nicht mit jedem ins Bett zu gehen, ist ja nun doch eine sehr löbliche Einstellung, die man der immer so freizügig gekleideten Sängerin und Schauspielerin eigentlich gar nicht zugetraut hätte. Also steckt womöglich doch eine vernünftige Person in dem Gossip Girl? 


*Ääh achja Dr. Sommer läßt grüssen 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Franky70 (12 Dez. 2010)

So fängt jede(r) doch mal an...

Jaja, mit solchen Kommentaren kann man die prüden Amis aufregen.


----------

